# needle valve for co2



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi fellow aquarist!

Finally going pressurized and was wondering if a typical needle valve found at home depot will work or do I have to purchase one from a aquarium store?

thanks!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Any needle valve will "work", but if you want precision, you'll want a better quality one. I am not sure what the LFS are selling, but the Clippard ones are not so great. If you want one, let me know, as I have a few to spare, as I have replaced all mine with Fabco NV55's. Some people have good success with the Clippards, but mine always drifted as the pressure in the tank changed.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

hm...where did you get the fabco one from? Do you not have issues with it drifting on you since replacing it?

how often did you have to check to notice the an actual change? sorry if these sound like very newbie questions.

appreciate the help!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got mine from Rex Grigg, but he's currently out of commission. I think Princess Auto and those type of places will sell the needle valves, but you may need to DIY a bit. These guys sell the best valves in the biz, but they are pricey: Needle Valve | Cast Bronze Needle Valve | Forged Brass Needle Valves | Stainless Steel Needle Valves | Custom Needle Valves | Ideal Valve Inc.

My Fabco ones have never had a drifting problem. I use a diffuser in my tank so I can when there's an increase visually.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

wonderful! thanks for your help 2wheelsx2 =)


----------



## CHRISW (May 25, 2011)

anyone using Dennerle 160 PRIMUS C02 System???


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

jlam86 said:


> Hi fellow aquarist!
> 
> Finally going pressurized and was wondering if a typical needle valve found at home depot will work or do I have to purchase one from a aquarium store?
> 
> thanks!


hey there,

I just set one up right now using a needle valve on a DIY paintball co2 setup... it works great on controlling the flow rate... but the biggest challenge i encountered was finding the proper flow rate... i guess trial and error was the route i took but once you figured it out... its quite cool...

what kind of set up are you using? i would assume a paintball pressurized system?


----------

